# Honeycomb Valance



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Any tips on cleaning the V6 Rear valance??? - I seem to spend ages getting it clean.
Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A good spray with a hose let it dry then a good spray with back to black :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Soft bristled hand brush dipped in your wash bucket, dry with compressed air.


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Aaaaahhhhh - top tips, cheers Gents.


----------

